# Problem with Craftsman router collet



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

I went to a guy's house looking at a drill press, but came home with, yes ANOTHER router, router table and a case with 30 router bits. Here's my question.

The router is a Craftsman and has a 1/4" and a 1/2 collet. The 1/2 collet was lost, so I went online and ordered the 1/2" collet and nut. They sent the collet, but not the nut. 
I didn't realize that the nut and the collet seem to be attached to each other (not like my Stanley or Porter Cable routers.

Is there a secret in getting them apart, or when I get the nut, to put it together? There is a little groove in the top of the collet, and it looks like it fits on a lip on the nut, but I have no idea how to get them apart or together.

Hope this made sense.
By the way, the guy wanted $75 for all of it. The router bits were unused.


----------



## chuckasmith (Jan 6, 2011)

Putting them together is the easy part. Orient them correctly between an "irwin" type clamp and just pinch down until the collet starts into the nut as far as it will go. Now take it out of the clamp and finish pushing it into the nut. Should be able to do that by hand pressure. The collet undercut will spring back and be trapped in the nut.

The only way to get the collet out is to pinch it shut until the neck clears the nut.

Highly reccomend a nut for every collet.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. After looking at the collet and the 1/4 collet assy I have, it kind of makes sense. I'll get an extra nut for the 1/2 collet.

Looking at my PC, I realized that it also has a nut attached, but it is held in place with a spring type washer. I guess its only my really old Stanley and old Craftsman routers that have a separate nut.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

FYI, if it's a newer craftsman router then Bosch collets will fit and they are machined MUCH better.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

That's good to know - thanks.


----------

